# Scandanavian Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs of potatoes
1 1/2 cups of mayo
1 tblsp vinegar
1 tblsp prepared mustard 
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
2 stalks of celery chopped
1 onion chopped
4 hard boiled eggs
1 jar (8 oz) pickled herring drained and chopped
1 can (8 oz) julienne beets drained
1 tsp dried dill weed

Prepare and cook potatoes, cool slightly. Cut into cubes. Mix mayo, vinegar, ,ustard, slat and pepper in large bowl. Add potatoes, celery and onion and toss. Stir in eggs, herring, beets and dill weed. Cover and chill for at least 4 hrs.


----------

